# [SOLVED] Can't access shared folder



## gskiado

I have two PCs with Windows XP Pro connected in a home workgroup. For quite some time everything seemed to work fine. For quite some time now, maybe after a Windows update (I can't really say), I can't access the files in shared folders from one machine to the other, but I can do this vice versa. For example, I can't access the shared folders from my laptop to my desktop computer, but I can access the shared folders from my desktop to my laptop. This is really strange. I know I haven't changed something. I tried turning off the firewall but I still can't access them.
The message refers to access rights and that there is no space available to complete the action.

Can you please help me?

Thanks,
George.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Can't access shared folder*

If this is in a wireless network environment, you may encounter this type issue. Try a wired connection. For now, if you're on DHCP or Auto IP, change the IP's to Manual IP.


----------



## gskiado

*Re: Can't access shared folder*

Sorry, this didn't work. I forgot to mention that I'm using cable connection and not wireless. I've tried using static IPs on both computers, but I still can't get through. 
Connection from desktop to laptop is still using. This is really strange.
Could this be related to some group policy? I know I haven't changed anything though.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Can't access shared folder*

Please tell us the exact error message.


Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Places (_Network and Sharing Center in Vista_), make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login. NOTE: Vista's default is to require a password on the account to enable file/print sharing.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing. You can open a command prompt as described above and type the following command: *nbtstat -n*. This will display the status of NetBIOS or indicate it's not configured.


----------



## gskiado

*Re: Can't access shared folder*

I just found this on Microsoft support site, which really worked.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/177078/en

This solved my issue. 

I'm posting it here in case someone else has the same issue.

Thanks for your help.

George.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Can't access shared folder*

Appreciate the update.


----------



## sujoy4ksec

Hi Everybody,

I came across the same situation wherein a shared folder from Windows 7 system was not accessible through XP system.

The issue i found was : "guest" account was enabled on Windows 7 system. After disabling this i was able access the shared folder through my XP system.

In XP by default the "network connection sharing" security option under local security policy is set to "guest". We need to change it to "classical"


----------



## 2xg

Thanks for your feedback, greatly appreciated and surely is helpful.


sujoy4ksec said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I came across the same situation wherein a shared folder from Windows 7 system was not accessible through XP system.
> 
> The issue i found was : "guest" account was enabled on Windows 7 system. After disabling this i was able access the shared folder through my XP system.
> 
> In XP by default the "network connection sharing" security option under local security policy is set to "guest". We need to change it to "classical"


----------

